
The Horrible Place Between the Apps - marban
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/04/style/how-to-quit-facebook-twitter-instagram.html
======
a3n
Close your account and forget about the service. It worked for me, I closed
Facebook in 2011 and haven't checked it since. It _may_ work for you.

